# Any opinions on the Rocket Espresso Mozzafiato Type V



## Laura_K

Thinking of upgrading, currently have the Appartamento which I've really enjoyed. I was wondering whether anyone had any opinions or experience with this model? Thanks!


----------



## jimmgc51

Why you looking to upgrade to this from the Apartmento? There pretty much the same machine.

You are only getting an insulated boiler, brass end plates, a group pressure valve and a PID. None of this will change the quality of the coffee.

I own the Mozzofiato Type R and originally started looking at the Apartmento. From new the extra cost from this to the type V, was worth upgrading for the above extras worked out £60 each. But to upgrade it now increases this to a point I don't think is worth it. Assuming of course you buy new and lose money on selling what you have!

So so as said not sure what extra your looking for but you will be paying money for aesthetics with little change to quality of espresso.


----------



## Laura_K

Thanks for your post! Part of it was aesthetics ? but that's given me food for thought as I was hoping it would produce better quality espresso and offer a bit more control.


----------



## jimmgc51

Well tbf the Apartmento isn't too shabby in the looks department..

But yeah I did a lot of research before buying and as far as a HX goes these are pretty much top of their game.

you could go to DB for better espresso for you will be able to control temps more precisely and thus fine tune it to specific roasts = better espresso so perhaps that's a route you could explore


----------



## Jony

You really should be looking at a Double Boiler upgrade that is your next step.


----------



## Laura_K

Great, thanks for your input - maybe I'll look at the Rocket R58 instead


----------



## Jony

Why a Rocket plenty other models are just as good.


----------



## Laura_K

Just because that's what I have used so far and have been very happy with it, any other recommendations?


----------



## Jony

Tis your budget?


----------



## Laura_K

up to 2k


----------



## Jony

The Lelit Bianca is in your range. or maybe a Vesuvius if one pops up.


----------



## Laura_K

Thanks, the Lelit Bianca looks like a good option ?


----------



## Jony

Plenty on here about it as well.


----------



## Jony

If you go on Bella Barista on offers nice profitec on their offers


----------



## igm45

Laura_K said:


> Thanks for your post! Part of it was aesthetics ? but that's given me food for thought as I was hoping it would produce better quality espresso and offer a bit more control.


 What grinder do you have paired with it? That will produce the biggest improvement in the cup.


----------



## Laura_K

I have a Eureka Mignon at the moment


----------



## igm45

Laura_K said:


> I have a Eureka Mignon at the moment


 That's where I'd concentrate my efforts, you upgrade that and you will notice a huge difference.


----------



## Jony

You could treat yourself to the White Niche in the for sale?


----------



## Laura_K

Thanks for all the advice, I ended up going with the Rocket R58! Received it this morning and I'm very pleased, definitely worth upgrading to the double boiler. New grinder next on the list ?


----------



## igm45

Laura_K said:


> Thanks for all the advice, I ended up going with the Rocket R58! Received it this morning and I'm very pleased, definitely worth upgrading to the double boiler. New grinder next on the list ?


 Congratulations on the new purchase! Don't forget to share photographs of your shiny new set up ?


----------



## EddieT

Laura_K said:


> Thinking of upgrading, currently have the Appartamento which I've really enjoyed. I was wondering whether anyone had any opinions or experience with this model? Thanks!


 I know this is an old thread but if you read this, how much better is the steaming on the R58 vs Appartamento? I'm looking to upgrade from a Sage and considering the Mozzafiato as I love the Rocket Looks and brand.


----------



## P1Fanatic

EddieT said:


> I know this is an old thread but if you read this, how much better is the steaming on the R58 vs Appartamento? I'm looking to upgrade from a Sage and considering the Mozzafiato as I love the Rocket Looks and brand.


 The R58 is no more - replaced by the Cinquantotto but that's like £1,150 more than the Appartamento. Main reason for going dual boiler is better brew temp control not steam power. You also mention the Mozzafiato which is also a Heat Exchanger (HX) machine just like the Appartamento. I've not owned either but fairly close to pulling the trigger on an Appartamento and all reviews say how good the steam power is. The Mozzafiato gets you PID and a Shot timer but if you are splashing that much extra your gonna want to go for the R version for the quieter pump but then you are £600 more than the Appartamento.


----------

